# is it good to feed rb's liver



## jeremy_duran (Sep 7, 2004)

i've been told by a fellow fish keeper ( mostly cichlids) that its good to feed my 3 rb's beef liver. he says that it's high in protein and will promote quick growth. Since he doesn't have any piranhas of his own, i just wanted to know if anyone out there has tried this or knows if this is correct. 
i also wanted to know if it is common for piranhas to feed on orange gold fish first before they eat the grey ones. every time i feed them, they will save the grey ones until they're so hungry that they have no choice but to eat them. if anyone can help me out, i would appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

I fed Mine beef liver before. But Live food is good too.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

-feed em koy.-

liver is ok but very sparingly. use beef heart its better. its not so damn nasty for the water.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jeremy_duran said:


> i also wanted to know if it is common for piranhas to feed on orange gold fish first before they eat the grey ones.


 Say wut..







Feeder are bad.. "PERIOD". Gold, orange, grey, tri-color.. they all have internal parasites. Liver is good, high in protient, but make a mess in the tank. It tends to spread and cloud up tanks fast.

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ya try and stay away from feeders, not nutritious and risk of deasise. beef heart is good for promoting growth.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

feed them shrimp.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id stay away from feeders except a few a month just for hunting, id feed shrimp catfish fillet, beefheart once in a while


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't know how much it matters for p's, but there is a ton of cholesterol in it! Just look at the packaging.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

My reds rather eat the grey ones first.I think it is their choice.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

actually the gold colored are easier to see, thats why their eaten first. If you feed them feeders make sure you querintine them. I usually feed them as treats.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DONT GIVE THEM *FEEDERS* that sh*t is bad news no matter what color


----------

